# iPhone 6 Plus 128GB



## Dirty Dog (Nov 13, 2014)

I got my new iPhone yesterday, and thought I'd post about first impressions.

Unboxing: It's the usual iPhone box, with the phone, charger, USB cable and combination earphone/microphone. There are a couple Apple stickers, one of which I am tempted to plant right smack in the middle of my HP Laptop, just to confuse people. No real propaganda, no catalog of more stuff to buy, and no instructions book. The instructions amount to a line-drawing with the various buttons labeled, and activation instructions that amount to "Turn it on and follow the screen prompts". And that's really all that's needed.

I've been an iPhone user since the 3G came out, and a cell phone user since they were the size and weight of a brick. One of the things I've noticed is that cell phones got rapidly smaller, until they gained the ability to show porn. Then they got big again. Happily, they're still light.

Honestly, if you use your phone primarily (or even frequently) as a phone, the 6 Plus may not be for you. It's not particularly comfortable to hold something this size and shape against your head. 
My primary uses are texting (because I'd rather text than talk on the phone, usually), Internet (TapaTalk, Netflix, YouTube...), reading (iBooks and Kindle are *awesome* - I love carrying an entire library in my pocket), FaceBook, Coaches Eye (every instructor needs this. Really.), Epocrates, and pictures. I also use the GPS a fair bit when I'm driving the Vette, since unlike the Jeep, it doesn't have one. All of which benefit from the large size and better camera of the 6 Plus.

I don't keep a lot of music on my phones, preferring to use streaming services like Pandora or Spotify, but I do keep pictures on them. Lots of them. As in, over 9,000 currently on the 6 Plus. And I still have over 93GB available. I do still wish that Apple would see the light and add a micro-SD card slot, but they don't seem interested.

I've had it less than 24 hours, so I haven't done much to drain it yet. But one of my stepdaughters tells me she can get nearly 48 hours of normal use from hers, so the battery life has improved significantly.

Network performance over my WiFi is excellent, but I can't do a real solid speed test, because there are always several other devices using the WiFi constantly.

I've heard alllllll about "bendgate", and I think it's really pretty silly. I use my smartphone as a smartphone, not a crowbar. Nor do I wear my pants tight enough that people can tell if I've been circumcised. So I really don't expect bending to be an issue.

Anybody else using this toy?


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 5, 2015)

I have the 64GB version and my impressions are pretty much the same as you. I like the big screen for Internet browsing and watching videos but as a phone? It's rather unwieldy. I agree that I'm not sure what the hoopla is about the bending. I don't make a habit out of sitting on my phone.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm still using the dinosaur iPhone 5S. Guess it's time to make the jump.​


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Tames D said:


> I'm still using the dinosaur iPhone 5S. Guess it's time to make the jump.​


 I had you pegged for a Motorola FlipPhone user... Guess I was wrong. :rofl:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I had you pegged for a Motorola FlipPhone user... Guess I was wrong. :rofl:


Flip phone?  Never had one of those. I just traded my brick phone in for the 5S last month.


----------



## saijo (Feb 9, 2015)

nice discussion useful for all viewers........


----------

